# The girls in action! *VIDEO*



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I figured out how to shoot and upload videos...yay me! :lol: 

(For anyone with dial-up, don't worry, they're really short clips.)

Fiona, Rose and Saki snacking on some rice crispies-



Lana grooming me (that crunching noise is Fiona eating a cardboard box in the background)-


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

cute videos ^-^


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

adorable. ^_^


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Oops, I moved some stuff around in my Photobucket account and accidentally gave the videos new URLs. I changed the linksâ€¦they should work now.  :lol:


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

so cute. ~~~(8>


----------

